# 

## macjar

Witam, 
Chciałbym założyć u siebie pompkę do cyrkulacji wody CWU, nie wiem jaka powinna być ta pompka?
Domek ma 130m 2 piętrowy , długość najdalszego odcinka wody do cyrkulacji to 17,5mb rurki dn20
Zastanawiałem się nad pompka WILO STAR Z15 NOVA, tylko nie wiem czy da rade taka pompka.
Proszę o poradę
Pozdrawiam
Macjar

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

Każda pompka da radę, tylko ciepła woda będzie albo wcześniej, albo później (przy tej samej odległości od miejsc poboru).
Ważniejszą sprawą jest wybór sposobu sterowania tą pompką.

----------


## macjar

Co masz na myśli odnośnie sposobu sterowania ??

Pompkę będzie uruchamiać automat  Vaillanta "Moduł sterowania dla drugiego
obiegu VR61" lub regulator czasowy innej firmy

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

Czyli pompkę włączać będzie *co* (lub *kto*) i *kiedy*  :Confused: 
(przekaźnik czasowy odlicza tylko czas załączenia pompki i potrzebuje impulsu "startowego").
Ja mam prostą cyrkulację "na żądanie" z podświetlanym włącznikiem klawiszowym w kuchni ("światełko" pokazuje, że pompka jest załączona). 
Po wstępnych doświadczeniach w niedalekiej przyszłości planuję jednak zamontowanie przycisku typu "dzwonkowego" START oraz przekaźnika czasowego z jakimś "gongiem" (lub "światełkiem") na koniec odliczania, sygnalizującym oczekiwaną temperaturę wody w kranach.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasprzyk

> Każda pompka da radę, tylko ciepła woda będzie albo wcześniej, albo później (przy tej samej odległości od miejsc poboru).


Witam
Nie każda - pompka cyrk. albo daje radę albo nie  :wink:  dobiera się ją do wielkości instalacji. Źle dobrana pompa nie zapewni prawidłowej cyrkulacji ani wcześniej ani później, po prostu będzie nieodpowiednia i żaden sposób sterowania nie naprawi tej sytuacji. 
Pzdr

----------


## macjar

moja instalacja nie jest az taka wielka, jest typowa dla domku 130m2.

----------


## kasprzyk

Nie jestem projektantem, podany przekrój rur to nie wszystko, ale na "oko" (podobno jeden umarł  :wink:  ) wystarczy. 
JTD - jakie to sterowanie "na żądanie" ? ciekawy jestem, wchodzisz do łazienki, kuchni wciskasz przycisk i czekasz aż dopłynie woda o właściwej temperaturze do baterii ?

----------


## kasprzyk

Nie jestem projektantem, podany przekrój rur to nie wszystko, ale na "oko" (podobno jeden umarł  :wink:  ) wystarczy. 
JTD - jakie to sterowanie "na żądanie" ? ciekawy jestem, wchodzisz do łazienki, kuchni wciskasz przycisk i czekasz aż dopłynie woda o właściwej temperaturze do baterii ?
macjar - podaj bezpośredni link do tej pompy

----------


## macjar

http://productfinder.wilo.com/pl/PL/...ge_description

----------


## kasprzyk

poczytaj tutaj : http://www.instalator.pl/index.php?o...mfortu&lang=pl

----------


## macjar

ten artykuł czytałem i  dlatego zastanawiam sie nad tą pompa,

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Nie każda - pompka cyrk. albo daje radę albo nie  dobiera się ją do wielkości instalacji.


My tu mówimy nie o fabryce, tylko o przeciętnym domku jednorodzinnym  :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> JTD - jakie to sterowanie "na żądanie" ? ciekawy jestem, wchodzisz do łazienki, kuchni wciskasz przycisk i czekasz aż dopłynie woda o właściwej temperaturze do baterii ?


I owszem  :big grin:  Nie jesteśmy (z żoną) aż tak "poukładani", że *zawsze* się myjemy (lub włączamy zmywarkę) o tych samych porach i nie lubimy w związku z tym narzucania sztywnego "harmonogramu" przez jakiś upierdliwy sterownik  :wink: 
Z drugiej strony całodobowe krążenie wody w instalacji uważam za zbytek.

----------


## kasprzyk

> I owszem  Nie jesteśmy (z żoną) aż tak "poukładani", że *zawsze* się myjemy (lub włączamy zmywarkę) o tych samych porach i nie lubimy w związku z tym narzucania sztywnego "harmonogramu" przez jakiś upierdliwy sterownik 
> Z drugiej strony całodobowe krążenie wody w instalacji uważam za zbytek.


Rozumiem.
Generalnie zaprogramowanie cyrkulacji na cykliczny okres pracy zgodny z harmonogramem użytkowników nie jest aż tak trudny, co innego straty wynikające z krążenia wody w instalacji, te zawsze w mniejszym lub większym stopniu będą.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

> Witam, 
> Chciałbym założyć u siebie pompkę do cyrkulacji wody CWU, nie wiem jaka powinna być ta pompka?


Do wody pitnej przede wszystkim  :wink:   jakoś nikt nie wspomniał.

----------


## kasprzyk

A są pompki cyrkulacji do CWU która nie jest wodą pitną ?  :wink: 
(C.W.U. - ciepła woda użytkowa)

----------


## mar1173

> A są pompki cyrkulacji do CWU która nie jest wodą pitną ? 
> (C.W.U. - ciepła woda użytkowa)


CWU nie zawsze jest wodą pitną. Chodzi o to że cyrkulowana jest woda ,,świeża" i elementy pompki mające kontakt z tą wodą muszą być wykonane z odpowiednich materiałów.

----------


## r19

Miałem sterowanie czasowe cyrkulacją, ale to rozwiązanie się nie sprawdziło. 
Zastosowałem bezprzewodowe "rozwiązanie Pyxisa", mam 2 piloty w dwóch łazienkach i załączam kiedy potrzeba. Po 3 minutach jest gorąca woda.
W ten sposób straty zminimalizowane są do minimum.

----------


## surgi22

Jak bym miał za każdym razem kiedy potrzebuję ciepłej wody w łazience czy kuchni czekać 3 min aby zaoszczędzić ( strzelam 5-10 PLN na miesiąc ), to wolał bym mieszkać w namiocie. 
PS liczyłeś  po jakim czasie zwrócą Ci się piloty ( baterie w pilotach do wymiany też nie są za free ).

----------


## kasprzyk

> CWU nie zawsze jest wodą pitną. Chodzi o to że cyrkulowana jest woda ,,świeża" i elementy pompki mające kontakt z tą wodą muszą być wykonane z odpowiednich materiałów.


Ale nie musisz mi tego tłumaczyć  :wink:  Nie wiem czy jest zapis w ogólnie przyjętych normach tej definicji, jednak gdziekolwiek się spotykam z producentami elementów właśnie do tego medium - zawsze piszą C.W.U - ciepła woda użytkowa - woda pitna. Inaczej, czy możesz wskazać link do pompy Cyrkulacyjnej C.W.U. której nie można stosować w instalacjach sanitarnych ?
Pierwsze linki jakie znajduję z definicją:
http://www.instalator.pl/index.php?o...a-wody&lang=pl
http://www.ecoprius.pl/instalacje-ci...-uzytkowa.html
Pozdrawiam

----------


## r19

> Jak bym miał za każdym razem kiedy potrzebuję ciepłej wody w łazience czy kuchni czekać 3 min aby zaoszczędzić ( strzelam 5-10 PLN na miesiąc ), to wolał bym mieszkać w namiocie. 
> PS liczyłeś  po jakim czasie zwrócą Ci się piloty ( baterie w pilotach do wymiany też nie są za free ).


Potrzebuje goracej wody  srednio 2 razy dziennie. Rano i wieczorem.
Pisalem o lazienkach, nie o kuchni.
Masz potrzebe to bujasz sobie wode 24/h. Mi nie potrzeba.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Potrzebuje goracej wody  srednio 2 razy dziennie. Rano i wieczorem.
> Pisalem o lazienkach, nie o kuchni.
> Masz potrzebe to bujasz sobie wode 24/h. Mi nie potrzeba.


A co z kuchnią ?
Jeżeli używasz o regularnej porze, sterownik ustawiasz na taktowanie np. co 15 min na 5 min pracy między godzinami np. 7-9 17-19. Zużycie miesięczne prądu zamkniesz w złotówce (trudniej policzyć utraconą energię C.W.U, nie muszą to być jednak ogromne straty) 
pzdr

----------


## r19

> A co z kuchnią ?
> Jeżeli używasz o regularnej porze, sterownik ustawiasz na taktowanie np. co 15 min na 5 min pracy między godzinami np. 7-9 17-19. Zużycie miesięczne prądu zamkniesz w złotówce (trudniej policzyć utraconą energię C.W.U, nie muszą to być jednak ogromne straty) 
> pzdr


Kuchnie i wc na dole mam blisko zasobnika.
Nie chodzi o energie na prace pompki bo np. dla pompki 4.5W beda to grosze.
Natomiast straty na cwu moga siegnac i 50%. I nie musisz tego liczyc. Mozesz sprawdzic.

----------


## surgi22

Jeżeli  w/g ciebie załączenie na 80 min /dziennie pompy cyrkulacyjnej ( 4x4x5min ) powoduje 50% straty na CWU to masz chyba rurki z CWU przechodzące przez zamrażarkę  :big tongue:

----------


## r19

> Jeżeli  w/g ciebie załączenie na 80 min /dziennie pompy cyrkulacyjnej ( 4x4x5min ) powoduje 50% straty na CWU to masz chyba rurki z CWU przechodzące przez zamrażarkę


Mógłbyś przeprowadzić doświadczenie? Potem opisz wyniki.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Kuchnie i wc na dole mam blisko zasobnika.
> Nie chodzi o energie na prace pompki bo np. dla pompki 4.5W beda to grosze.


Przecież napisałem o tym wyżej.




> Natomiast straty na cwu moga siegnac i 50%. I nie musisz tego liczyc. Mozesz sprawdzic.


50% czego ? albo inaczej jak się kształtuje koszt przygotowania C.W.U. w Twoim domu - jakie to są koszty miesięczne ?

----------


## tomraider

> 50% czego ?


Energi potrzebnej na przygotowanie cwu. Cyrkulacja zeżre każdą ilość energii  jeżeli jest nieprawidłowo wykonana, W zimie ta energia ogrzeje dom,jeżeli rury nie idą piwnicą, w lecie energia idzie w gwizdek.

----------


## Po***ni

Napiszcie proszę użytkownicy cyrkulacji CWU, jaka jest różnica tzn ile trzeba czekać na ciepłą wodę jak nie jest włączona cyrkulacja. 
O ile to możliwe to napiszcie w jaki sposób są prowadzone rury np na warstwie styropiany 5 cm, w otulinie jakiej, jakie rury PP, AluPEX.
Ci co użytkują mogą stwierdzić czy jest to zbędny gadżet czy też bardzo pożyteczny ułatwiający życie.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Energi potrzebnej na przygotowanie cwu. Cyrkulacja zeżre każdą ilość energii  jeżeli jest nieprawidłowo wykonana, W zimie ta energia ogrzeje dom,jeżeli rury nie idą piwnicą, w lecie energia idzie w gwizdek.


 :smile:  
Ale co ta biedna pompka jest temu winna, że ktoś ma spieprzoną instalację ??

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> jaka jest różnica tzn *ile trzeba czekać na ciepłą wodę* jak nie jest włączona cyrkulacja.


Czas oczekiwania na wodę zależy m.in. od:
1. odległości kranu/baterii (o którą ci chodzi) od kotła
2. wydajności pompy
3. średnicy rur (a więc ich całkowitej objętości - na całej rozpatrywanej długości
4. sposobie posadowienia rur z c.w.u. w izolacji podłogowej, od grubości i materiału tej izolacji
5. ocieplenia (lub nie) wszystkich rur c.w.u. w kotłowni
....i tak dalej.....
Z powyższego wynika, że przeprowadzenie jakichkolwiek obliczeń będzie obarczone 30 do 50% błędu i dlatego tylko doświadczony praktyk byłby w stanie *w przybliżeniu* odpowiedzieć na twoje pytanie gdybyś mu te powyższe (i jeszcze inne dane dostarczył)  :yes:

----------


## Po***ni

Zgadzam się w 100%.
Założyłem tylko, może błędnie że większość inwestorów/instalatorów robi to zgodnie ze sztuką otulina odpowiednie stopniowanie obiegu.
Nie chodzi mi o dokładne wyliczenia, a jedynie porównanie przy poprawnie wykonanej instalacji w śerdniej wielkości domu jak długo trzeba czekac na ciepłą wodę mając cyrkulację włączoną i wyłączoną na tym samym układzie.

----------


## tomraider

> porównanie przy poprawnie wykonanej instalacji w śerdniej wielkości domu jak długo trzeba czekac na ciepłą wodę mając cyrkulację włączoną i wyłączoną na tym samym układzie.


Pytanie jest nielogiczne.Jeżeli masz poprawnie wykonaną cyrkulacje to nic nie czekasz, odkręcasz kran i masz od razu ciepłą wodę , inaczej nie ma sensu jej stosować.
Tak się składa że właśnie temu ona służy. Jeżeli nie masz cyrkulacji to czas dopłynięcia gorącej wody do kranu zależy od m.in. : ciśnienia i wydajności układu zasilającego dom w wodę ( np. sieć ,hydrofor) od długości ,średnicy ,liczby kolanek  rur  oraz od stopnia wychłodzenia wody w rurach w czasie między kolejnymi poborami wody.
Odpowiadając kolokwialnie w instalacji bez cyrkulacji cwu czas oczekiwania na ciepłą wodę dla pierwszego myjącego się rano w łazience może sięgnąć od kilku do kilkunastu minut. Natomiast następna osoba myjąca się parę minut póżniej nie będzie czekać na ciepłą wodę wcale. Może się też zdażyć że żonka i córka rano zużyją całą ciepłą wodę z zasobnika cwu i głowa rodziny w ogóle nie doczeka się ciepłej wody  :wink: 

Jestem zwolennikiem rozwiązania polegającym na upuszczaniu wystygniętej wody z rur cwu ( oczywiście potrzeba do tego specjalnej instalacji i sterowania) , ale w określonych warunkach : jak mamy wodę ze studni ( taniocha) i jak spuszczana woda jest zbierana i wykorzystywana jest do podlewania ogrodu lub spłukiwania toalety. W innych przypadkach pomysł z upuszczaniem wychłodzonego cwu nie ma podstaw ekonomicznych.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Rury do cyrkulacji i CWU sa w otulinach. 
Co w przypadku trojnikow, kolanek tych rur, czy one tez musza byc w otulinie?
U mnie rury te beda kladzone na styro.

----------


## BCS

Jeśli rury wkładasz w styropian (napisałeś "na" ale raczej z najcieńsza otuliną nie zmieszczą się w wylewkę) to raczej " W " ociepleniu nie trzeba już otuliny.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Powinienem napisac na pierwsza warstwe styropianu, a przykryje druga.
Dzieki za odpowiedz, pozdrawiam.

----------


## BCS

I wtedy wycinasz w tej drugiej warstwie najwęższe szczeliny  na rurkę kładziesz  2-3cm styro i masz grubą otulinę ze styropiany, ba nawet jeśli to będą 16mm pexy to w środku masz 1,2cm co da 1l w 9mb taka jest średnia odległość od kotłowni czyli 1-1,5l spuszczasz i masz ciepła wodę a wcześniej leci taka 19st (zimą pod podłogówką to i 25)->też nie zimna.

----------


## surgi22

> I wtedy wycinasz w tej drugiej warstwie najwęższe szczeliny  na rurkę kładziesz  2-3cm styro i masz grubą otulinę ze styropiany, ba nawet jeśli to będą 16mm pexy to w środku masz 1,2cm co da 1l w 9mb taka jest średnia odległość od kotłowni czyli 1-1,5l spuszczasz i masz ciepła wodę a wcześniej leci taka 19st (zimą pod podłogówką to i 25)->też nie zimna.


Nie no 19C to idealna do kąpieli ( może latem nad Bałtykiem w upały , bo na pewno nie w domu ). OK. OK, ręce się umyje i ugrzeje.

----------


## BCS

> Nie no 19C to idealna do kąpieli ......


 życzę powodzenia w 1-2l to zrobić, bo po 10-15s leci już normalna temperatura.

----------


## modena

Witam.
Ja z prośbą o poradę  :smile:   do praktyków  . Mieliśmy w planach robić cyrkulację cwu , ale chcielibyśmy ograniczyć w domu wszelkie  zbędne sprzęty  i urządzenia o które trzeba dbać , kupować, wymieniać , naprawiać, konserwować  itp.      Zastanawiamy się nad sensem zastosowania pompy  cyrkulacyjnej  
 Bateria w kuchni będzie po drugiej stronie ściany za którą będzie zbiornik  na wodę ( myję naczynia ręcznie) , jedynie łazienkę  ( umywalkę ) mam oddaloną o jakieś  6,5 metra od  pomieszczenia ze zbiornikiem  a prysznic 4,5 metra.  Będziemy używać kotła gazowego kondensacyjnego i zbiornika  około 160 litrów . 
Teraz grzejemy wodę  przepływowo kotłem  gazowym dwufunkcyjnym  o mocy 23 kw  i mimo że miejsca poboru wody są bardzo blisko( 1-1,5 m) to jednak na  ciepłą wodę  trochę się czeka .  Strasznie to wkurza mojego męża  i boli go ilość marnowanej wody ( nie chodzi o  koszt ale  o marnotrawstwo wody ). W związku z tym pytanie czy warto rezygnować z cyrkulacji  czy nie?

----------


## BrodowskiG

cyrkulacja przy okazji miesza wodę w zbiorniku

----------


## surgi22

> Witam.
> Ja z prośbą o poradę   do praktyków  . Mieliśmy w planach robić cyrkulację cwu , ale chcielibyśmy ograniczyć w domu wszelkie  zbędne sprzęty  i urządzenia o które trzeba dbać , kupować, wymieniać , naprawiać, konserwować  itp.      Zastanawiamy się nad sensem zastosowania pompy  cyrkulacyjnej  
>  Bateria w kuchni będzie po drugiej stronie ściany za którą będzie zbiornik  na wodę ( myję naczynia ręcznie) , jedynie łazienkę  ( umywalkę ) mam oddaloną o jakieś  6,5 metra od  pomieszczenia ze zbiornikiem  a prysznic 4,5 metra.  Będziemy używać kotła gazowego kondensacyjnego i zbiornika  około 160 litrów . 
> Teraz grzejemy wodę  przepływowo kotłem  gazowym dwufunkcyjnym  o mocy 23 kw  i mimo że miejsca poboru wody są bardzo blisko( 1-1,5 m) to jednak na  ciepłą wodę  trochę się czeka .  Strasznie to wkurza mojego męża  i boli go ilość marnowanej wody ( nie chodzi o  koszt ale  o marnotrawstwo wody ). W związku z tym pytanie czy warto rezygnować z cyrkulacji  czy nie?


Zależy czy wolisz zaoszczędzić na cyrkulacji czy mieć wkurzonego męża ( ale może wtedy lepiej trzepie dywany ? :big grin: ).

----------


## modena

> cyrkulacja przy okazji miesza wodę w zbiorniku


Co to znaczy z praktycznego punktu widzenia? Nigdy nie miałam do czynienia z takim zbiornikiem.

----------


## BCS

> Witam.......  Strasznie to wkurza mojego męża  i boli go ilość marnowanej wody ( nie chodzi o  koszt ale  o marnotrawstwo wody ). ...


To wytłumacz mężowi, że woda na mycie się nie zużywa, ona spływa do rzeki -> morza i odparowywóje i w postaci chmur powraca z deszczem- obieg zamknięty, marnuje się ciepło tzn. energia na podgrzanie, jest w większości nieodwracalna w krótkim czasie...oprócz słonecznej- darmowej i atomowej , która ma różne opinanie no + geotermalna, inne energie są w czasie 1-100mil lat tracone, a też pochodne od słońca. Za wszystko płacimy i na pewno tracimy czas na zarobienie kaski na te wszystkie i inne przyjemności. I tu najważniejsze, ile zarabiam i ile nam zostaje na przyjemności i rodzinę.
Ps.
Cyrkulacja swoje kosztuje,ja odpuściłem, inni podejmą decyzję wg. swoich potrzeb. Każda przyjemność kosztuje.

----------


## BrodowskiG

> Co to znaczy z praktycznego punktu widzenia? Nigdy nie miałam do czynienia z takim zbiornikiem.


w całej objętości jest taka sama temperatura a jak woda nie ma podmieszania to u gory  jest ciepla a na dole jest chłodniejsza, kupujesz zbiornik 100 litrów a po zuzyciu 50 leci chlodniejsza

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> czy warto rezygnować z cyrkulacji  czy nie?


O wszystkim decyduje (nawet w takiej skali "mikro") rachunek ekonomiczny.
Nałapcie w wiadro tę zimną wodę, która bezpowrotnie ucieka do kanalizy, zmierzcie ile to litrów, przemnóżcie te litry przez ilość takich cykli w miesiącu (roku). Wszystko razy koszt 1 litra wody w waszym ZWiK'u (i nie zapomnijcie o opłatach za ścieki - zwykle taka sama ilość, co woda, ale i zwykle koszt wyższy!!).
Z drugiej strony trzeba zrobić szacunek kosztów inwestycji (koszt pompy i pozostałej armatury, kucia w ścianach i t.p., robocizna hydraulika) a także koszt tych kilku watów energii na 1 cykl, które pobiera pompa.
No i teraz na koniec obliczyć, po jakim czasie (i czy w ogóle) inwestycja się zamortyzuje  :smile: 
Ot i wszystko  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## surgi22

Na pewno różnice wyjdą w tysiącach PLN :big grin:

----------


## mariuszr1

Witam, 
a ja poszukuję jakiegoś dobrego i niedrogiego rozwiązania na pracę pompy cyrkulacyjnej w domu. Mianowicie, chciałbym żeby pompa załączała się raz lub dwa razy na godzinę na ok. 3 minuty, ale dodatkowo chciałbym mieć możliwość zdalnego włączenia pompy z łazienki, też na ok. 3 minuty (coś w rodzaju pilota). Szukałem programatorów czasowych z pilotem, ale niestety chyba takich jeszcze nie wyprodukowali Wink 
Miałby może ktoś jakiś pomysł na takie rozwiązanie?

----------


## surgi22

Zapytaj Pyxisa .On nie dopilnował ( położyli mu rury z CWU na chudziaku ) i nie chcąc podgrzewać gleby pod domem wyłączył cyrkulację CWU i ma takie piloty o jakich piszesz .

----------


## BCS

> O wszystkim decyduje (nawet w takiej skali "mikro") rachunek ekonomiczny............i (koszt pompy i pozostałej armatury, kucia w ścianach i t.p., robocizna hydraulika) a także koszt tych kilku watów energii na 1 cykl, które pobiera pompa......


A gdzie straty kilowatów na ucieczkę ciepła z rurek w czasie cyrkulacji i  teraz odpowiedz co droższe: 1 litr wody wylany do kanalizy+energia na ogrzanie litra wody+nas czas na czekanie, czy ciepło uciekające z rurek do ziemi.

----------


## surgi22

> A gdzie straty kilowatów na ucieczkę ciepła z rurek w czasie cyrkulacji i  teraz odpowiedz co droższe: 1 litr wody wylany do kanalizy+energia na ogrzanie litra wody+nas czas na czekanie, czy ciepło uciekające z rurek do ziemi.


Jak dałeś d... i położyłeś przewodu CWU na chudziaku to Ci ciepło ucieka do ziemi. Jak dałeś dobrze to niewielkie straty przy cyrkulacji podgrzewają Ci ściany domu i tyle w temacie.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> A gdzie straty kilowatów na ucieczkę ciepła z rurek w czasie cyrkulacji i  teraz odpowiedz co droższe


Gdy się wypowiadasz na tematy techniczne, to zważ *PROPORCJE* Mocium Panie!!! :big tongue: 
Więcej wiedzy!! (patrz np. powyższy wpis *surgi22*).

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> ...chciałbym żeby pompa załączała się raz lub dwa razy na godzinę na ok. 3 minuty, ale dodatkowo chciałbym mieć możliwość zdalnego włączenia pompy z łazienki, też na ok. 3 minuty


Technicznie jest to dość łatwe do zrobienia (dla elektryka-automatyka), ale czy rzeczywiście ZAWSZE wykorzystasz tę podgrzaną wodę w tak *wymuszonym* czasie  :Confused:  Na pewno nie, więc będą niepotrzebne straty. 
Ja zrobiłem sobie cyrkulację z "czasówką" w systemie 
"*naciśnij i zapomnij*" (taka cyrkulacja na "życzenie") i sprawdza mi się to znakomicie (jedynie ok. minuty czekania  :smile: ). Czyli ciepłą wodę mam *TYLKO* wtedy, gdy to *rzeczywiście* potrzebne (minimalne straty).

----------


## BCS

> Jak dałeś d... i położyłeś przewodu CWU na chudziaku to Ci ciepło ucieka do ziemi. Jak dałeś dobrze .....


ja dałem NA 25cm styropianu, pod szlichtę, ale jak widziałem dziesiątki (setki) budów, to może na paru było tak zrobione, w większości to hydraulika leży na chudziaku, odizolowana sporadycznie 1cm otuliną, najczęściej 5mm, a często i tylko peszlem!!!!!- o tych inwestorach pisałem, im ścian  nie zagrzeje.

----------


## BCS

> Gdy się wypowiadasz na tematy techniczne, to zważ *PROPORCJE* Mocium Panie!!!
> Więcej wiedzy!! (patrz np. powyższy wpis *surgi22*).



Jak Pan taki techniczny i szybki do proporcji to od czego ta woda ma ostygnąć ....od 20st murów robi się lodowata (8st) , wiem 20 to nie 40 , ale skąd u większości 8st. !!!

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> ... ale skąd u większości 8st. !!!


*Hydrozagadka*!  :big grin:

----------


## modena

> O wszystkim decyduje (nawet w takiej skali "mikro") rachunek ekonomiczny.
> Nałapcie w wiadro tę zimną wodę, która bezpowrotnie ucieka do kanalizy, zmierzcie ile to litrów, przemnóżcie te litry przez ilość takich cykli w miesiącu (roku). ........... zrobić szacunek kosztów inwestycji (koszt pompy i pozostałej armatury, kucia w ścianach i t.p., robocizna hydraulika) a także koszt tych kilku watów energii na 1 cykl, które pobiera pompa.
> No i teraz na koniec obliczyć, po jakim czasie (i czy w ogóle) inwestycja się zamortyzuje 
> Ot i wszystko 
> Pozdrawiam


JTD wiem mniej więcej  z jakimi kosztami orientacyjnymi się to wiąże :yes:  , mam to mniej więcej policzone. 
W  gazecie Budujemy Dom  było kiedyś podliczenie (łącznie z kosztem odlewanej wody)  .  Bardziej chodzi mi o to czy ta cyrkulacja to jest coś super i warto ją zrobić ?
Po prostu czy jest różnica w wygodzie z cyrkulacją i bez , jeśli punkty poboru są w miarę blisko ?
Ale to by było chyba  trzeba porównywać  dwa takie same domy :smile: 

Na pewno musiałabym to mieć na jakimś sterowniku czasowym lub czymś takim , ale kto mi to sprytnie wykona :roll eyes:   :big grin:  .

----------


## Tomaszs131

> JTD wiem mniej więcej  z jakimi kosztami orientacyjnymi się to wiąże , mam to mniej więcej policzone. 
> W  gazecie Budujemy Dom  było kiedyś podliczenie (łącznie z kosztem odlewanej wody)  .  Bardziej chodzi mi o to czy ta cyrkulacja to jest coś super i warto ją zrobić ?
> Po prostu czy jest różnica w wygodzie z cyrkulacją i bez , jeśli punkty poboru są w miarę blisko ?
> Ale to by było chyba  trzeba porównywać  dwa takie same domy
> 
> Na pewno musiałabym to mieć na jakimś sterowniku czasowym lub czymś takim , ale kto mi to sprytnie wykona  .


Mozna pomke cyrkulacyjna podpiac do gniazdka przez zegar czasowy w kotlowni- dla elektryka to zaden problem.
U mnie cyrkulacja bedzie podpieta do wlacznika dzwonkowego, po nacisnieiu dzialac bedzie przez 3-4 min.

----------


## surgi22

> Jak Pan taki techniczny i szybki do proporcji to od czego ta woda ma ostygnąć ....od 20st murów robi się lodowata (8st) , wiem 20 to nie 40 , ale skąd u większości 8st. !!!


O jakiej większości piszesz ???  Tu doradzamy komuś kto buduje i położy rurki z CWU jak należy.

----------


## BCS

A czy mógłbyś opisać "jak należ" ułożyć przewody od ciepłej wody użytkowej na niepodpiwniczonym parterze-warstwy otuliny itd i od razu odpowiedzieć/przeanalizować czemu po jakimś czasie(15min*-2h**) wychładzają się bez włączonej cyrkulacji i od razu znajdziemy  odpowiedź na HYDROZAGADKĘ.

*widziałem już rurki miedziane zatopione bez izolacji w betonie od fundamentu, widziałem bo naprawialiśmy je po pęknięciu korozyjno-naprężeniowym

**jeśli komuś nie wystyga ponad 2h, to po co cyrkulacja w domkach jednorodzinnych o niedużej odległości od kotłowni.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> U mnie cyrkulacja bedzie podpieta do wlacznika dzwonkowego, po nacisnieiu dzialac bedzie przez 3-4 min.


Właśnie tak mam  :yes:  
Niestety - przegapiłem zainstalowanie "sygnału zwrotnego" w postaci np. jednokrotnego gongu, który by oznajmiał: "*ciepła woda gotowa*!"  :tongue:  
No cóż - może w następnym domu(?)  :wink: 
Chyba, że w wolnej chwili zainstaluję taki tani, "marketowy" gong/melodyjkę na zasadzie bezprzewodowej  :smile: .

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Bardziej chodzi mi o to czy ta cyrkulacja to jest coś super i warto ją zrobić ?


Dla mnie jest to pewien komfort, bo:
1. nie wylewam niepotrzebnie w kanał co rok droższej, czystej wody
2. nie czekam na ciepłą wodę jak na "zmiłowanie" przy odkręconej baterii, tylko załączam tę cyrkulację i przez czas "ładowania" c.w.u. do sieci robię w tym czasie coś innego
Posiadanie "cyrkulacji" *niezależnie* od kosztów, to jedynie rzecz gustu:
"jeden lubi ogórki, inny - sąsiada córki"  :big grin:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Właśnie tak mam  
> Niestety - przegapiłem zainstalowanie "sygnału zwrotnego" w postaci np. jednokrotnego gongu, który by oznajmiał: "*ciepła woda gotowa*!"  
> No cóż - może w następnym domu(?) 
> Chyba, że w wolnej chwili zainstaluję taki tani, "marketowy" gong/melodyjkę na zasadzie bezprzewodowej .


Pomysl z gongiem to super rozwiazanie. Musze jutro z elektrykiem porozmawiac- moze uda sie to u mnie wdrozyc. Jestem przed tynkami.
Mam nadzieje, ze bedzie wiedzial jak to zrobic. Moze zamiast gongu, swiecaca dioda przy wlaczniku? Zobzczymy co mi odpowie.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Pomysl z gongiem to super rozwiazanie. Musze jutro z elektrykiem porozmawiac- moze uda sie to u mnie wdrozyc. Jestem przed tynkami.
> Mam nadzieje, ze bedzie wiedzial jak to zrobic. Moze zamiast gongu, swiecaca dioda przy wlaczniku? Zobzczymy co mi odpowie.


Choć jestem mechanikiem, to od znajomego elektronika/automatyka wiem, że robi się to przy pomocy np. dwóch przekaźników czasowych:
1. przycisk "dzwonkowy" załącza cewkę pierwszego przekaźnika (czasowego), co powoduje poprzez wbudowane styki "samopodtrzymanie" napięcia na cewce
2. po odmierzeniu zadanego czasu cewka zostaje odłączona, a dotąd rozwarte styki pierwszego przekaźnika zwierają się i zostaje podane napięcie na cewkę drugiego przekaźnika czasowego na bardzo krótki czas - w celu zadziałania gongu lub zapalenia jakiegoś światełka.
Można też uzyskać to samo przy pomocy *jednego*, odpowiedniego sterownika zadając mu na PC-cie odpowiedni program, ale z tego co wiem, to ta wersja jest już droższa od dwóch "czasówek" i wymaga specjalistycznej wiedzy ("zwykły" elektryk raczej się tu nie sprawdzi   :no: ).
Podobno jednak dla fachowca, to "bułka z masłem"  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## asolt

> Choć jestem mechanikiem, to od znajomego elektronika/automatyka wiem, że robi się to przy pomocy np. dwóch przekaźników czasowych:
> 1. przycisk "dzwonkowy" załącza cewkę pierwszego przekaźnika (czasowego), co powoduje poprzez wbudowane styki "samopodtrzymanie" napięcia na cewce
> 2. po odmierzeniu zadanego czasu cewka zostaje odłączona, a dotąd rozwarte styki pierwszego przekaźnika zwierają się i zostaje podane napięcie na cewkę drugiego przekaźnika czasowego na bardzo krótki czas - w celu zadziałania gongu lub zapalenia jakiegoś światełka.
> Można też uzyskać to samo przy pomocy *jednego*, odpowiedniego sterownika zadając mu na PC-cie odpowiedni program, ale z tego co wiem, to ta wersja jest już droższa od dwóch "czasówek" i wymaga specjalistycznej wiedzy ("zwykły" elektryk raczej się tu nie sprawdzi  ).
> Podobno jednak dla fachowca, to "bułka z masłem" 
> Pozdrawiam


Po co tak kombinować , wystarczą czujki ruchu zainstalowane w łazienkach, wc i kuchni (z ogrzaniczonym polem działania tylko do zlewozmywaka) łączymy je i podpianamy do pompy obiegowej. Oczywiscie to tak w skrócie ale schemat połaczen nie jest skomplikowany. Pompa załcza sie na kilka minut tylko wtedy gdy jej potrzebujemy, w ponad 90% przypadków idąc do łazienki lub wc lub do zlewozmywaka korzystamy z cwu. Czas cyrkulacji ograniczony do minimum a załczanie pompy nastepuje automatycznie, wszelkie przyciski i piloty to tylko komplikacja w uzyciu nie mówiąc o gosciach, małych dzieciach itd.

----------


## BCS

> Po co tak kombinować , wystarczą czujki ruchu ..... i kuchni (z ogrzaniczonym polem działania tylko do zlewozmywaka) ......


A co jak obiad gotujemy i jedynie zimna woda nam jest potrzebna, a po obiedzie zmywarka myje, przez około 1h czujki i pompka podrzucają ciepłą wodę, -nawet w zaprogramowany sposób- i stygnie ona nieruszana szybciej lub wolniej w  rurkach.

Ja może sceptycznie, ale to znowu rozwiązania pośrednio ograniczające straty kW (bez h bo ten parametr jest zmienny dla każdego obiektu) bo nie cyrkuluje i chłodzi non stop.-ale to tylko dla tego żeby nie popełnić samemu błędu wyciągając infa z forum!!! 
Mój zlewozmywak jest 12m od zasobnika wody, dochodzi w 12mm pexie otulonym styropianem, z objętości wyliczam, że jest tam 1,36l  przy akceptowalnym w starym domu przepływie w ciągu 10s+2s na ogrzanie pexa i inne, dopłynie tam ciepła woda -podobnie jak w starym domu(ale z innych powodów, zimne grube rury) i to akceptujemy- straty 1,36L wody razy 2 (rano i wieczorem bo tak izolowany raczej 1-2h utrzyma ciepło) = 1m3 rocznie=7zł-na wsi, bez kanalizacji plus podgrzanie, ale to ciepło ucieka w zimę do mieszkania, a latem jest za darmo(słońce) - czy gdzieś popełniam błąd, czy powinienem dołożyć rurkę od cyrkulacji, bo jeszcze mogę, 15s czekania na ciepłą wodę dla mnie jest akceptowalne , a przy rurkach idących nieopodal podłogowego spodziewam się z ciepłej i zimnej wody w temp. około 25st  przez te 15s.

----------


## Jarek.P

Przy tak odległym zlewie od kuchni może warto przemyśleć rezygnację tamże z recyrkulacji na rzecz małego buforowego ogrzewacza pojemnościowego zainstalowanego na rurze ciepłej wody pod zlewem? Pojemność rzędu 5l da komfort gorącej wody od zaraz, a w razie większego zużycia, zapas 5l spokojnie wystarczy zanim napłynie gorąca ze zbiornika.

Nawet jednak tak jak jest, niepotrzebne uruchamianie recyrkulacji przez czujkę alarmu nie będzie wielkim problemem, woda kręcąca się w rurach przez np. godzinę bez potrzeby nie wygeneruje jakichś wielkich strat. W każdym razie nie aż tak wielkich, żeby było warto skazywać się za ich cenę na instalowane na ścianie dodatkowe przyciski, tłumaczenie gościom, że jak wchodzicie do łazienki, to tu jeszcze musicie nacisnąć... recyrkulacja moim zdaniem ma ułatwiać życie, nie komplikować. Rozwiązanie z uruchamianiem pompy równocześnie z oświetleniem łazienek jest idealne, jedyne co tu komplikuje taką automatykę to kuchnia, ale w niej można sobie poradzić za pośrednictwem alarmu. Albo zrezygnować w kuchni z recyrkulacji na rzecz ogrzewacza buforowego.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Po co tak kombinować , wystarczą czujki ruchu zainstalowane w łazienkach, wc i kuchni (z ogrzaniczonym polem działania ....) łączymy je i podpianamy do pompy obiegowej.


To, co proponujesz, to dopiero jest *kombinowanie*! Co z tego, że wszędzie będą czujki ruchu, skoro na ciepłą wodę i tak trzeba będzie *poczekać* !! 
Z Twojego wpisu wynika, że nie skumałeś, co sobie z forumowiczem *Tomaszs131* wykonaliśmy  :sad: 
Wiedząc o tym, że na ciepłą wodę czekać trzeba tak czy siak, cyrkulację włączamy *świadomie* (a nie automatycznie wskutek zadziałania jakiejś czujki) tylko na czas *niezbędny* do uzyskania odpowiedniej temperatury. Dodatkowo twoje czujki ruchu będą generować *zbędną* pracę pompy cyrkulacyjnej (a więc i straty energii), bo zadziałają częściej, niż ta ciepła woda potrzebna!

Do *Jarek.P*:
Ja aż tak nie rozpieszczam swoich gości, aby w kranie musieli koniecznie mieć ciepłą wodę po skorzystaniu z W.C.
I nie oni w związku z tym muszą wiedzieć, po co mam ten jeden przycisk na ścianie.
A jak będą chcieli się wykąpać, to sam im go włączę  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Do *Jarek.P*:
> Ja aż tak nie rozpieszczam swoich gości, aby w kranie musieli koniecznie mieć ciepłą wodę po skorzystaniu z W.C.
> I nie oni w związku z tym muszą wiedzieć, po co mam ten jeden przycisk na ścianie.
> A jak będą chcieli się wykąpać, to sam im go włączę



Twoi goście, twoja recyrkulacja, ja oczywiście nie mam zamiaru Cię przekonywać do swojej wersji, po prostu wytykam jej słabe punkty: dodatkowy przycisk na ścianie i konieczność jego osobnej obsługi, co nie dla każdego może być oczywiste. 
A w sumie sprowadza się to i tak do tego, że zwykle wchodząc do łazienki, naciskasz dwa przyciski zamiast jednego. Bo... chyba spokojnie można przyjąć, że 90% wejść do łazienki tak czy tak wiąże się z korzystaniem z wody, prawda? W końcu po coś ta łazienka jest w domu.

----------


## asolt

> To, co proponujesz, to dopiero jest *kombinowanie*! Co z tego, że wszędzie będą czujki ruchu, skoro na ciepłą wodę i tak trzeba będzie *poczekać* !! 
> Z Twojego wpisu wynika, że nie skumałeś, co sobie z forumowiczem *Tomaszs131* wykonaliśmy 
> Wiedząc o tym, że na ciepłą wodę czekać trzeba tak czy siak, cyrkulację włączamy *świadomie* (a nie automatycznie wskutek zadziałania jakiejś czujki) tylko na czas *niezbędny* do uzyskania odpowiedniej temperatury. Dodatkowo twoje czujki ruchu będą generować *zbędną* pracę pompy cyrkulacyjnej (a więc i straty energii), bo zadziałają częściej, niż ta ciepła woda potrzebna!


To co opisałem jest zastosowane wielokrotnie w praktyce i nikt nigdy nie czekał na ciepła wodę, po zadziałaniu czujki pompa jest załaczana, zanim dojdziesz do baterii ciepła woda juz w niej będzie, argumenet nie trafiony. Czas oczekiwania na ciepłą wode w tym przypadku jest dokładnie taki sam jak przy twoim rozwiazaniu.
Moje czujki generują czas zbedny w pracy pompy obiegowej tylko o klika minut wiekszyj niz w twoim rozwiązaniu, zresztą ten czas mozna ustawic dowolnie. Argument równiez nie trafiony. Nie ma co demonizowac strat na cyrkulację jezeli czas pracy pompy jest o kilkanaście minut wiekszy niz dla twojego rozwiązania. Przy prawidłowym ociepleniu rur cyrkulacyjnych zbędna praca tej pompy dla kilku czy kilkudziesieciu minut generuje straty minimalne.
Zaletą jest całkowita bezobsługowośc. nie wyobrazam sobie ciągle pamietac o załaczaniu (to łatwiej) ale głównie o wyłaczaniu tej pompy co moze przy zapomnieniu tego wyłaczenia spowodowac wielokrotnie wyzsze straty. Juz sobie wyobrazam jak załączają i wyłaczają goscie i dzieci, szczgolnie dzieci i młodziez. Mozna jechac samochodem elektrycznym mozna i furmanką tylko po co sie cofac i komplikowac zycie, tym bardziej ze koszt mojego rowiazania pomizej 100 zł za materiały bez
pompy. Moze i nie skumałem co sobie z Tomaszem wymysliliscie, przy okazji pozdrawiam Tomasza, a sporo rozmawialismy o jego instalacjach, ale z natury jestem mało kumaty. Twoje rozwiazanie to propozycja, moje wypraktykowane w wielu instalacjach, nikt nie narzeka i wszyscy chwalą. Krytyka rzecz pożadana, ale gdy jest uzasadniona.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Dzieki Bogu za FM, dziekuje bardzo za pomoc I cenne rady Andrzejowi, JTD I wielu, wielu innym forumowiczom, ktorzy pomogli mi w wyborze wlasciwych dla mnie rozwiazan. Co do cyrkuacji to elektryk juz podciagnal kable w 4 punktach domu do jej aktywowania. 
Rozwiazanie Pana Andrzeja jest faktycznie godne uwagi- u mnie troche na nie za pozno.
JTD- rozmawialem dzisiaj z elektrykiem I bedzie w stanie zastosowac gong przy cyrkulacji (dzieki za podsuniecie pomyslu).
Jak w kazdym nowo postawionym domu, po jego wykonczeniu gosci troche bedzie- wec problem z aktywacja cyrkulacji napewno sie pojawi. 
Zazwyczaj imprezki robione sa po zmierzchu wiec wlaczenie swiatla w raz z cyrkulacja obok umiejscowiona- nie wydaje mi az tak duzym utrudnieniem. Dzeciom narazie sam musze wlaczac swiatlo do lazienek. Z czasem jak podrosna to sie do tego rozwiazania przyzwyczaja.
Po za tym  dom postawilem dla siebie nie dla gosci. Jesli ktos mysli inaczej pewie wybudowal sobie Hotel  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> Po za tym  dom postawilem dla siebie nie dla gosci. Jesli ktos mysli inaczej pewie wybudowal sobie Hotel


W zadnym hotelu nie widziałem takiego rozwiazania, a niski koszt, wygoda i bezobsługowośc nie jest jego wadą.

----------


## Łukasz80

> (...)
> Jak w kazdym nowo postawionym domu, po jego wykonczeniu gosci troche bedzie- wec problem z aktywacja cyrkulacji napewno sie pojawi. 
> Zazwyczaj imprezki robione sa po zmierzchu wiec wlaczenie swiatla w raz z cyrkulacja obok umiejscowiona- nie wydaje mi az tak duzym utrudnieniem. Dzeciom narazie sam musze wlaczac swiatlo do lazienek. Z czasem jak podrosna to sie do tego rozwiazania przyzwyczaja.
> Po za tym  dom postawilem dla siebie nie dla gosci. Jesli ktos mysli inaczej pewie wybudowal sobie Hotel


W przypadku imprezy woda w rurkach raczej i tak nie zdazy wystygnac do czasu uzycia umywalki przez kolejna osobe...  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> W zadnym hotelu nie widziałem takiego rozwiazania, a niski koszt, wygoda i bezobsługowośc nie jest jego wadą.


Moj powyzszy post nie mial na celu krytykowac jakiekolwiek rozwiazanie sterowania cyrkulacji. Kazde z powyzszych ma swoich zwolennikow jak i przeciwnikow. Tak jest i pozostanie. Chcialem podkreslic, ze tylko w Hotelach jest mnustwo gosci, a u mnie bedzie paru i to od czasu do czasu.
Mialem okazje spedzic wakacje na jedej z wysp kanaryjskich i tam pierwszy raz spotkalem sie z wlacznikiem pradu nie w rozdzielni tylko na scianie w przedpokoju. Bawilem sie czyms takim przez tydzien i tylko w pierwszym dniu zapominalem o jego istnieniu.
Ten sposob oszczedzania na pradzie jest do "bani".

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> To co opisałem jest zastosowane wielokrotnie w praktyce


Dotychczasowa praktyka nie świadczy jeszcze o tym, że nie ma lepszych rozwiązań (przynajmniej dla niektórych).



> nikt nigdy nie czekał na ciepła wodę, po zadziałaniu czujki pompa jest załaczana, zanim dojdziesz do baterii ciepła woda juz w niej będzie, argumenet nie trafiony. Czas oczekiwania na ciepłą wode w tym przypadku jest dokładnie taki sam jak przy twoim rozwiazaniu.


Nie o tym pisałem - przeczytaj *jeszcze raz* (ze zrozumieniem!)



> Moje czujki generują czas zbedny w pracy pompy obiegowej tylko o klika minut wiekszyj niz w twoim rozwiązaniu .


Nie o tym pisałem - przeczytaj *jeszcze raz* (ze zrozumieniem!) Twoje czujki załączają cyrkulację *automatycznie*, niezależnie od woli mieszkańców 
i wcale nie wtedy, gdy ciepła woda jest potrzebna!



> Nie ma co demonizowac strat na cyrkulację jezeli czas pracy pompy jest o kilkanaście minut wiekszy niz dla twojego rozwiązania. Przy prawidłowym ociepleniu rur cyrkulacyjnych zbędna praca tej pompy dla kilku czy kilkudziesieciu minut generuje straty minimalne.


Odpowiedzi - powyżej. *Małe straty*, to jednak *straty!*. Bogactwo wielu krajów wzięło się m.in. z ich przysłowiowej "szkockiej" oszczędności.



> Zaletą jest całkowita bezobsługowośc. nie wyobrazam sobie ciągle pamietac o załaczaniu (to łatwiej) ale głównie o wyłaczaniu tej pompy


Nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem! W naszym przypadku po włączeniu przycisku załączenie pompy, jej praca przez zadany czas i *samoczynne* wyłączenie nie wymagają już żadnej ingerencji. Pompa wykonuje zadany "program" i po tym samoczynnym wyłączeniu oczekuje na następny "rozkaz". Na koniec tego "programu" pojawia się jakiś sygnał dźwiękowy (lub jak woli Tomaszs131) świetlny. A więc to twoje argumenty są nietrafione! 

[MODEROWANO - proszę się powstrzymać od wycieczek osobistych!]

----------


## asolt

[
Nigdy nie twierdziłem ze moje rozwiązanie jest najlepsze, ale na pewno jest 100% bezobsługowe. Co do efektywnysci oblicz i przedstaw straty które powstają przy moim rozwiązaniu i straty straty  przy twoim. Porównamy i ocenimy, czekam zatem na obliczenia. Najlepiej sie dyskutuje mając konkretne dane, bez nich to typowe bicie piany.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Najlepiej sie dyskutuje mając konkretne dane, bez nich to typowe bicie piany.


Stwierdzam z ubolewaniem, że nadal jesteś niepoprawny (t. zn. że ci się nie chce (lub nie umiesz) czytać *ze zrozumieniem*  :sad: :
Po prostu jesteś zaślepiony tylko w *swoich* "argumentach"  :big tongue: 
Nigdzie w swoich wypowiedziach nie wysuwałem na pierwszy plan tych niewielkich oszczędności, które ma proponowana przeze mnie metoda, tylko eksponowałem wygodę rozwiązania dla mojego (i jak się okazało - nie tylko) użytku
Kosztowną przesadą dla mnie jest *pełna* automatyzacja, którą ty proponujesz.
To ty czując się obrażonym zaczynasz "bić pianę" i chcesz mnie wciągnąć w dalszą jałową "pyskówkę". 
Nie mam na to ani czasu, ani ochoty.
"Ciepło" pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> Nigdzie w swoich wypowiedziach nie wysuwałem na pierwszy plan tych niewielkich oszczędności, które ma proponowana przeze mnie metoda, tylko eksponowałem wygodę rozwiązania dla mojego (i jak się okazało - nie tylko) użytku
> Kosztowną przesadą dla mnie jest *pełna* automatyzacja, którą ty proponujesz.


4 czujki po 15 zł plus 20z ł za przekaznik, kabli i licze gdyz są takie same w obydwu systemach. Razem to 80 zł. Metoda  kosztowna, jezeli te 80 zł nazwac duzym kosztem, przekazniki czasowe sa zapewne po złotówce.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> A w sumie sprowadza się to i tak do tego, że zwykle wchodząc do łazienki, naciskasz *dwa*(?) przyciski zamiast jednego.


Proszę przeczytać *dokładnie*! Przy wymianie zdań z *Tomaszs131* jest mowa tylko o *jednym* przycisku "START".
Przycisk typu "dzwonkowego" inicjuje początek "programu" pracy pompy, przekaźnik(i) podtrzymuje(ją) jej pracę przez zadany czas i na koniec tego "programu" emitowany jest sygnał dźwiękowy (lub świetlny) "*ciepła woda gotowa*!" Po wykonaniu tego "programu" układ się "zeruje" i oczekuje na następny "rozkaz". Dokładnie to samo (choć może w skrócie) napisałem w swoich wypowiedziach powyżej.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> 4 czujki po 15 zł plus 20z ł za przekaznik, kabli i licze gdyz są takie same w obydwu systemach. Razem to 80 zł. Metoda  kosztowna, jezeli te 80 zł nazwac duzym kosztem, przekazniki czasowe sa zapewne po złotówce.


No dobrze! A co z kosztem gazu (lub innego paliwa) koniecznego do uzupełnienia c.w.u. w zasobniku z powodu niepotrzebnych uruchomień cyrkulacji wskutek automatycznego zadziałania czujek, gdy to niepotrzebne?
Zapewne wtedy, gdy gaz lub inne paliwo mamy za darmo(?)  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Proszę przeczytać *dokładnie*! Przy wymianie zdań z *Tomaszs131* jest mowa tylko o *jednym* przycisku "START".


Czyli w łazience siedzisz po ciemku? Pisząc o dwóch przyciskach miałem na myśli konieczność osobnego włączenia światła i recyrkulacji. Moje rozwiązanie łączy obie czynności w jedną: jednym przyciskiem włączasz w łazience światło, jednocześnie uruchamiając recyrkulację. W najprostszej wersji ta może działać dopóty, dopóki światło się świeci, ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie uruchamiac ją jak u ciebie przez timer na zadany czas, bądź (tak, jak to funkcjonuje u mnie) przez termostat, do momentu osiągnięcia zadanej temperatury na powrocie.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Czyli w łazience siedzisz po ciemku?


Nie, na pewno nie siedzę po ciemku!  :big lol:  Nie korzystam z *twojego* sposobu załączania cyrkulacji!
Po prostu rano myję się zimną wodą (zimny wychów  :wink: ), a wieczorem *świadomie* włączam cyrkulację te kilkadziesiąt sekund wcześniej.
 W ciągu dnia *samoczynne* włączanie cyrkulacji byłoby dla mnie zbędne 
(i kosztowne, o czym wspomniałem powyżej w odpowiedzi dla *asolt*). Może jestem przesadnie oszczędny, ale jednak daje to efekty - za gaz w ciągu roku płacę stosunkowo niewiele  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> No dobrze! A co z kosztem gazu (lub innego paliwa) koniecznego do uzupełnienia c.w.u. w zasobniku z powodu niepotrzebnych uruchomień cyrkulacji wskutek automatycznego zadziałania czujek, gdy to niepotrzebne?
> Zapewne wtedy, gdy gaz lub inne paliwo mamy za darmo(?)


I znowu wracamy do punktu wyjscia, proszę o obliczenie dodatkowych strat na cyrkulacji związanych z nie potrzebnym zadziałaniem pompy cyrkulacyjnej, Wg moich obserwacji zwykle wejscie do łazienki, wc i podejscie do zlewozmywaka wymaga dostępu cwu i uruchmienia cyrkulacji w ponad 90% przypadków. Czas zadziałania
reglulujemy od kliku sekund do kilkunastu minut. Czas zbędnego działania pompy cyrkulacyjnej to od klikunastu do klikudziesieciu minut na dobę. Mysle ze łatwo obliczysz te straty. Wtedy porównamy, ale uważam, ze te klika czy kilkanascie zł miesiecznie warte jest tego komfortu.

----------


## asolt

> W ciągu dnia *samoczynne* włączanie cyrkulacji byłoby dla mnie zbędne 
> (i kosztowne, o czym wspomniałem powyżej w odpowiedzi dla *asolt*). Może jestem przesadnie oszczędny, ale jednak daje to efekty - za gaz w ciągu roku płacę stosunkowo niewiele


Cyrkulacja wg mojego rozwiązania nie załacza sie samoczynnie, musi byc wejscie do łazienki lub podejscie do zlewozmywaka, czyli wtedy gdy to jest konieczne.
Ale skoro ma byc "zimny wychów" to masz rację, załaczanie cyrkulacji musi byc kontrolowane
i nie moze być automatyki

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

Ponieważ nie chcę, aby moderator *Jarek.P* znowu mnie zbeształ za rzekomo osobiste "wycieczki" - powstrzymam się od dalszych komentarzy 
(i kontynuacji dialogu z tobą)  :big tongue:

----------


## baltazarrr

Dobry wieczór.
Panowie wybaczą,że wchodzę w dyskusję.
Otóż za kilka dni będę wymieniał całą instalację w u siebie w budynku i zastanawiam się nad rozwiązaniem problemu cyrkulacji.Budynek jest piętowy (taka typowa PRL-owska kostka z piwnicą) i nie potrafię wymyślić jak ją wykonać, żeby była sprawna.Bawić się w regulację ciśnień dla każdego piętra nie chcę,bo z tego co rozumiem to raz ,trzeba mieć trochę większą wiedzę w temacie,a dwa jest to dość mozolny proces.
Wymyśliłem wiec żeby zamontować dwa oddzielne obiegi z pompami dla każdego piętra i połączyć je przed powrotem do zbiornika.Jedna pompa dla strefy sypialnej (piętro) sterowana czasowo np 7-9 i 17-22, a druga dla strefy dziennej (parter) uruchamiana automatycznie po wejściu do łazienki (np.wspomnianym czujnikiem ruchu).
Nie chcę się wdawać w dyskusje nt. strat ciepła i oszczędności na prądzie,tylko proszę o odpowiedź, czy myślę w dobrym kierunku,czy raczej zdecydowanie przekombinowałem?

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, rozdzielenie obwodów recyrkulacji to zdecydowanie najlepsze wyjście w takiej sytuacji.

----------


## asolt

Ze względu na straty, bo trudno uniknąć tego tematu to dwa obiegi są lepszym rozwiązaniem. Wszystko uzaleznione jest od lokalizacji łazienek, wc i kuchni, jezeli odległosci są duze to te dwa obiegi  nie zaszkodzą. Jest to drozsze rozwiązanie, ale komfort uzytkowania ma swoją cenę.
Kwestia sterowania cyrkulacją powoduje jak widac w tym wątku wielkie emocje, a calkiem niepotrzebnie.

----------


## Greengaz

Asolt.
Zainteresowałeś mnie sterowaniem cyrkulacją z wykorzystaniem czujki ruchu. Znalezienie czujki radiowej nie stanowi problemu, natomiast nie mogę sobie poradzić z centralka sterującą pompą. Możesz pomóc? Może być na priv.

----------


## baltazarrr

Oszczedzam na hydrauliku to mogę sobie pozwolić na wydanie tych 300 zł. więcej.I o komfort tu głównie chodzi,bo te kilka złotych w miesiącu nie zrobi mi większej różnicy.Rury będą dobrze ocieplone,wodę przygotuje pompa ciepła wiec chyba mogę sobie pozwolić na ten luksus.Zresztą, jak dobrze przemysle sterowanie pompami to i tak będą chodzić tylko wtedy jak będzie potrzeba.
Dziekuję za podpowiedz.
A czy mogliby koledzy jeszcze podrzucić pomysł na jakąś sensowną pompę w rozsądnej cenie?

----------


## modena

Witam.  Czy robi się cyrkulację do wanny?  A do prysznica?
Do czego warto zrobić cyrkulację  :smile:  a do czego niekoniecznie ?

W sumie wannę  i tak się przed nalaniem wody przepłukuje, więc trochę wody  zimnej odleci .

----------


## fotohobby

Ale przecież cyrkulacji nie robi się do danego punktu, tylko do pomieszczenia. Jeśli robisz cyrkulacje do łazienki, a wszystkoe punkty zasilane są z tej samej rury, to wszystki będą miały ciepłą wodę praktycznie od razu.

Swoja drogą przy wannie cyrkulacja jest zbędna.

----------


## modena

Aha  :tongue:      Dzięki za uświadomienie  :smile:  
Zmyliło mnie to że kiedyś tu gdzieś wypatrzyłam informację że do wanny nie  potrzeba cyrkulacji  i się  tym zasugerowałam  :roll eyes:

----------


## botr

U mnie cykulacja jest zrobiona tak ... 
Pompa Wilo 4,5W pompuje wodę tylko pod rozdzielacz na górę z niego każdy odbiornik będzie miał w ciągu sekundy ciepłą wodę. 
Cyrkulacji na dole nie robiłem bo odbiorniki są stosunkowo blisko , a w kuchni się obejdzie.
 Wysterowane pompy mam z alarmu Integra gdzie napisany jest algorytm załączania o konkretnej godzinie w konkretny dzień, dodatkowo od wyczucia pierwszego ruchu przed łazienka o określonej godzinie , inaczej na weekend i inaczej w normalny dzień.

----------


## baltazarrr

u mnie w tej chwili cyrkulacją na pierwszym piętrze steruje sterownik z kotła bo tam mam tymczasową łazienkę i po remoncie tak zostanie zwłaszcza,że jest możliwość wysterowania go godzinowo,a w lazience na parterze(po remoncie) prawdopodobnie będzie sterował system bezprzewodowy jednego z producentów bezprzewodowych systemów inteligentnych,ale konkretne rozwiązanie przedstawię po zapoznaniu się z ich ofertą

----------


## Hans Kloss

Witam, podniosę nieco temat, bo tu trwała dyskusja o ekonomii stosowania cyrkulacji CWU. Jakiś czas temu sam się udzielałem w tym temacie, bo zrobiłem sobie sterowanie pompą cyrkulacyjną z centrali alarmowej. Działało super, ale niedawno centralę szlag trafił. Wymieniłem na inną, która mimo licznych zalet nie ma już takich funkcji, które są potrzebne do sterowania. Poza tym jest na gwarancji, więc nie mogę w niej grzebać przez co najmniej 2 lata. Muszę szukać innych rozwiązań.
Czy ktoś może ma coś takiego, co można obejrzeć tutaj?
http://inseltom.pl/data/documents/Ul...L=20CWU-01.pdf
Czy to w praktyce działa tak jak napisano?
Poza tym pytanie, czy ktoś detalicznie liczył koszty pracy cyrkulacji? Na stronie www firmy, która to sprzedaje, jest analiza kosztów i oszczędności, zależnie od sposobu sterowania pompą cyrkulacyjną. Aż się za głowę złapałem, ile to może kosztować. Chyba sam sprawdzę jak to jest u mnie w domu, bo jeśli podobnie, to opłaca się wydać jakieś pieniądze, żeby zaoszczędzić. U mnie rezygnacja z cyrkulacji nie wchodzi w grę - każdy punkt odbioru wody jest oddalony od kotłowni powyżej 4m.

----------


## grzeniu666

@Hans, tu masz wątek w którym coś tam starałem się policzyć, @barth3z twierdzi że zbyt pesymistycznie.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-%28otuliny%29

Ten sterownik nie jest drogi, może warto sprawdzić (jak się zdecydujesz, podziel się na FM jak to działa).

----------


## Hans Kloss

@grzeniu666, dzięki za wskazówkę, właśnie takiego tematu szukałem.
Taki sterownik jak ten wskazany przeze mnie, jeśli działa, to bardzo by mi odpowiadał. Wygląda na to, że załatwia temat obniżenia temperatury wody cyrkulującej w rurach CWU. Co jakiś czas w stałych cyklach załącza pompę na krótko i przerwa. Dokładnie tak robiłem z moją poczciwą centralką alarmową Satela CA64, ale padła. Teraz mam Jablotrona i mało, że nowy (gwarancja, nie będę na razie grzebał), to już wiem, że nie ma takich timerów na cykliczne załączanie. Poza tym ten patent z samoczynnym wyłączaniem, jak nikt nie korzysta z wody przez jakiś czas, to też coś, czego nigdzie nie widziałem. W zasadzie nie potrzeba nic więcej, a i tak kiedyś można  ten sterownik ożenić z centrala alarmową, bo ma wejścia do sterowania. Cena rzeczywiście niewysoka, jeśli to porównać z ceną byle jakiego modułu sterującego do alarmu. Ale nawet za darmo nie wezmę czegoś, co nie działa, dlatego rozpytuję.
Zajrzę do tego Twojego tematu, bo chciałbym się przekonać, czy rzeczywiście jest o co walczyć, jeśli chodzi o potencjalne oszczędności.

----------


## e.kala

> Czy ktoś może ma coś takiego, co można obejrzeć tutaj?
> http://serwer1375591.home.pl/kreator...L=20CWU-01.pdf
> Czy to w praktyce działa tak jak napisano?


U nas jest taki sterownik. Wcześniej mieliśmy zwykły programator czasowy z supermarketu, ale się popsuł. Poza tym, był wieczny problem z dopasowaniem programów czasowych do naszego trybu życia. W dzień powszedni nie ma nas w domu o różnych porach, wieczorami też jest różnie. Dlatego szukałam czegoś innego, co by jakoś automatycznie działało w zależności od naszych zwyczajów. Kupiliśmy kompletny zestaw tego sterownika, bo technicznie mało się znamy. Mężowi udało się znaleść odpowiednią rurę, na którą instaluje się czujnik temperatury, bo ja się nieco pogubiłam :smile:  Powiem szczerze, że nie do końca analizowałam, jak to działa, ale działa. Czyli jak wyjdziemy z domu, albo w nocy, to ten sterownik wyłącza cyrkulację całkowicie. Chyba u nas w ciągu max 1 godziny. Potem pierwsze odkręcenie kranu z ciepłą wodą włącza pompę. I jak się kręcimy po domu, czyli od czasu do czasu korzystamy z wody, to cyrkulacja jest aktywna. No i pompa nie chodzi cały czas tylko z przerwami. Nie wiem, jak to wpłynie na koszty, bo teraz zima i włączone CO, ale mąż mówił, że piec dużo rzadziej dogrzewa wodę w zasobniku.

----------


## Adam626

moim zdaniem działa to tak ze czujnik temperatury podłącza sie na wyjściu gorącej zaraz za bojlerem - po odkreceniu kranu ciepła wylatuje z bojlera czujnik to łapie i załącza pompe wnioskując ze potrzebna ciepła woda. Proste i skuteczne. tyle ze wtedy trzeba chwilke odczekac aż pompa przetłoczy wode przez instalacje

----------


## Jarek.P

Pytanie tylko jak sterownik odróżnia wzrost temperatury wywołany poborem od wzrostu wywołanego samą działającą recyrkulacją. Do zrobienia (w końcu sterownik wie, kiedy pompa pracuje), ale wymaga rozbudowania logiki. Ciekawy pomysł w każdym razie  :smile:

----------


## Hans Kloss

e.kala - wielkie dzięki za info. Fajnie, że się trafił ktoś, kto to ma i mu działa :smile: 
Jarek.P i Adam626 - właśnie przeczytałem instrukcję tego sterownika. Jest na stronie producenta. Oni tam rzeczywiście zastosowali jakąś wyrafinowaną  i opatentowaną logikę, którą nazywają algorytmem TGM. Działa to tak, jak sugerował Jarek.P. W czasie cyklicznego postoju czujnik na rurze CWU blisko za zasobnikiem mierzy tempo wychładzania rury. Jak ktoś korzysta w tym czasie z wody, to rura się mniej wychładza, albo wcale. W instrukcji napisali, że każde takie wykrycie użycia wody odnawia timer czasowy (np. godzina). Czyli jak w ciągu godziny ani razu nie wykryje korzystania z wody to zablokuje pompę i przejdzie w stan czuwania. Z tego wnioskuję, że 
temat czekania na ciepłą wodę dotyczy tylko pierwszego okresu po "wybudzeniu" sterownika. No i z tego powinno wynikać, że jak domownicy są aktywni z domu, czyli od czasu do czasu korzystają z ciepłej wody to ten sterownik cały czas cyklicznie załącza/wyłącza pompę, czyli mamy od razu ciepłą wodę.

----------


## Jarek.P

Bardzo ciekawy pomysł, choć niepozbawiony wad. Zasadniczą jest ograniczony mechanizm rozpoznawania, że ciepła woda potrzebna, bowiem opiera się on na wykrywaniu odkręcenia wody, a więc momentu, gdy jest już "po ptokach". Dobrze byłoby to doposażyć w mechanizm "uczący się" przyzwyczajeń domowników i przewidujący zapotrzebowanie na wodę o stałych porach (wykonalne, oczywiście na poziomie twórców urządzenia), a jeszcze lepiej wykorzystać też wejścia sterowania zewnętrznego, które to urządzenie ma i sterować je dodatkowo z poziomu alarmu reagującego na ruch w pomieszczeniach typu kuchnia czy łazienki. U mnie to się sprawdza znakomicie, więc i tu powinno.

Zresztą... z własnych doświadczeń widzę, że nawet głupie pilnowanie temperatury na powrocie i wyłącznie pompy, kiedy tylko ta się zrobi ciepła, zmniejsza czas pracy pompy cyrkulacyjnej o dobrych 75% tak na oko.

----------


## grzeniu666

@Jarek, zdaje się (bo czytałem ich na stronie jakiś czas temu) że owo wykrycie odkręcenia wody, włącza/podtrzymuje status obecności/aktywności w domu, a samo utrzymanie temperatury realizowane jest przez cykliczną pracę pompy podczas tej obecności/aktywności (częstotliwość i długość do ustawienia wg. własnych potrzeb komfortu i kosztów). Chyba ma to też wejścia dla np. alarmu (standardowo chyba tylko uzbrojenie, ale nie mam pewności czy nie można np. w samej centralce wykonać mechanizmu, który na podstawie czujek będzie utrzymywał określony stan na jednym z wyjść podłączonym do tego sterownika).

----------


## Jarek.P

Wszystko się zgadza, ale bez wykorzystania tego dodatkowego wejścia sterującego (np. z alarmu) zwróć uwagę, jak następuje przywrócenie aktywności po jej wyłączeniu: dopiero odkręcenie wody mówi urządzeniu, że ktoś wszedł do łazienki. Czyli pierwsza osoba, która wieczorem pójdzie się myć tak czy tak będzie miała w kranie zimną wodę, to samo pierwsza osoba wstająca rano oraz każda, która będzie chciała skorzystać z ciepłej wody po dłuższej przerwie w ciągu dnia - to jest dla mnie właśnie wadą urządzenia. Wadą do prostego wyeliminowania przy użyciu alarmu, ale jest to dodatkowa komplikacja na poziomie montażu urządzenia, wymaga okablowania, które niekoniecznie musi być dostępne no i po trzecie wreszcie - nie każdy ma czujki alarmowe w łazienkach. Stąd mój pomysł z uczeniem się w cyklu tygodniowym stałych pór dnia, w których zwykle ciepła woda jest używana. Jest to troszeczkę wyższa szkoła programowania (jeśli się chce to zrobić porządnie), ale cóż, jak się che mieć dobry produkt, to może warto przysiąść.

----------


## Hans Kloss

> ... pierwsza osoba, która wieczorem pójdzie się myć tak czy tak będzie miała w kranie zimną wodę, to samo pierwsza osoba wstająca rano oraz każda, która będzie chciała skorzystać z ciepłej wody po dłuższej przerwie w ciągu dnia - to jest dla mnie właśnie wadą urządzenia. Wadą do prostego wyeliminowania przy użyciu alarmu, ale jest to dodatkowa komplikacja na poziomie montażu urządzenia, wymaga okablowania, które niekoniecznie musi być dostępne no i po trzecie wreszcie - nie każdy ma czujki alarmowe w łazienkach.


 Jest jasne, że zaraz po wyjściu tego sterownika ze stanu czuwania nie ma natychmiast ciepłej wody. Ale zasadnicze pytanie, jak często korzystamy z ciepłej wody, jak jesteśmy w domu? Wyczytałem, że w tym sterowniku można ustawić limit czasu od 1/2 godz. do 2 godz. Dłuższy limit czasu zwiększa gwarancję, że jak się kręcimy po domu, korzystamy z ciepłej wody, to sterownik podtrzyma działanie. Ale coś za coś. Jak ustawić 2 godziny, to dopiero po takim maksimum czasie sterownik zablokuje pompę jak wyjdziemy (albo uśniemy). 
Co do alarmu pełna zgoda. Moja padnięta już  :sad:  kochana centralka CA64 potrafiła z pompą cyrkulacyjną zrobić wszystko. Przy okazji jedna uwaga. Dlaczego wszyscy się upieracie z podpinaniem sterowników/włączników  do jakiś czujek w łazience? Cyrkulacja potrzebuje chyba co najmniej minutę, żeby zakręcić wodą, więc jak wchodzimy do łazienki to już jest po ptakach - z czujką w łazience czy bez. Trzeba się podpiąć do wyjścia centralki wzbudzanego przez grupę czujek - np. w hallu/pokojach itd. W CA64  można tak było na bank zrobić. W moim obecnym Jablotronie chyba też, sprawdzę. 
Jednak jak słusznie zauważył Jarek.P, trzeba się znać i jeszcze mieć okablowanie, gdzie trzeba, bo technologia bezprzewodowa wydaje mi się za droga.
Ale może dyskutujemy akademicko na temat problemu zimnej wody przy zastosowaniu tego sterownika? 
e.kala (pytanie też do innych, którzy może mają ten sterownik) - jak to działa u Was w praktyce? Czy w ciągu dnia, jak jesteś (jesteście) w domu, zauważacie, że sterownik się wyłącza? Macie problem z zimną wodą w kranie z powodu blokowania sterownika w okresie waszej obecności i takiej codziennej aktywności? Jaki macie ustawiony limit czasu do wyłączenia sterownika?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jest jasne, że zaraz po wyjściu tego sterownika ze stanu czuwania nie ma natychmiast ciepłej wody. Ale zasadnicze pytanie, jak często korzystamy z ciepłej wody, jak jesteśmy w domu?


Jak często byśmy nie korzystali, zawsze są takie momenty, kiedy ktoś wchodzi do łazienki jako pierwszy po dłuższej przerwie. Albo robimy system dający komfort albo godzimy się na półśrodki. Ja może podchodzę do tematu trochę na zasadzie szukania dziury w całym, ale cóż, zboczenie hobbystyczne, mój dom jest pełen takich sterowników i nad optymalizowaniem ich pracy sporo czasu zdarza mi się spędzać  :smile: 




> Dlaczego wszyscy się upieracie z podpinaniem sterowników/włączników  do jakiś czujek w łazience? Cyrkulacja potrzebuje chyba co najmniej minutę, żeby zakręcić wodą, więc jak wchodzimy do łazienki to już jest po ptakach - z czujką w łazience czy bez.


Często (powiedziałbym nawet, że przeważnie) wody nie odkręcasz natychmiast po wejściu do łazienki, tylko np. najpierw korzystasz z toalety, rozbierasz się, wtedy woda ma czas się "rozkręcić". U mnie to tak działa i się sprawdza.

----------


## Hans Kloss

> Jak często byśmy nie korzystali, zawsze są takie momenty, kiedy ktoś wchodzi do łazienki jako pierwszy po dłuższej przerwie. (...)
> Często (powiedziałbym nawet, że przeważnie) wody nie odkręcasz natychmiast po wejściu do łazienki, tylko np. najpierw korzystasz z toalety, rozbierasz się, wtedy woda ma czas się "rozkręcić". U mnie to tak działa i się sprawdza.


 No ale taki system, jak u Ciebie sprawia, że notorycznie masz temat oczekiwania na ciepłą wodę jak wchodzisz do łazienki po jakiejś dłuższej przerwie. Ok, tak też można, zwłaszcza jak człowiek przywyknie do kolejności czynności w łazience, czy kuchni (tam też korzystamy w ciepłej wody). Moje podejście do tematu jest jednak inne. Mam cyrkulację po to, żeby oszczędzać wodę, ale również (a może przede wszystkim) mieć komfort ciepłej wody możliwie natychmiast. Wchodzę do łazienki, zmywam w kuchni i chcę mieć po prostu ciepłą wodę "on-line". Problem tylko, żeby zbytnio za to nie przepłacać. Dlatego w starym alarmie miałem ustawione na timerach cykliczne załączanie pompy, wyłączanie jej na noc oraz blokowanie po załączeniu alarmu (wyjście wszystkich z domu). I to był dla mnie ideał, który się skończył wraz z padem centrali :sad:  Ten sterownik właśnie mniej więcej tak działa i tylko kosztem niewielkich ustępstw nie potrzebuje czegoś takiego jak centrala alarmowa. Dlatego właśnie się tym zainteresowałem.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, to też dlatego tematem się zainteresowałem jako sposobem, jak zrobić to jeszcze skuteczniej. 
Choć, jak pisałem, przy moim sposobie sterowania problem oczekiwania na wodę po dłuższej przerwie jest rzadko kiedy wyczuwalny, właściwie tylko wtedy, gdy wpada się do łazienki "na moment", umyć ręce. W kuchni taka sytuacja właściwie się nie zdarza, zwykle wodę się tam odkręca już będąc w pomieszczeniu, a nie wpadając tam w przelocie.

----------


## e.kala

> e.kala (pytanie też do innych, którzy może mają ten sterownik) - jak to działa u Was w praktyce? Czy w ciągu dnia, jak jesteś (jesteście) w domu, zauważacie, że sterownik się wyłącza? Macie problem z zimną wodą w kranie z powodu blokowania sterownika w okresie waszej obecności i takiej codziennej aktywności? Jaki macie ustawiony limit czasu do wyłączenia sterownika?


 Mamy ustawione na 1 godzinę. U nas są 4 osoby i w czasie, gdy jesteśmy w domu, nie zauważam, żeby był problem z ciepłą wodą, więc chyba działa. Nieraz na początku leci trochę chłodniejsza, niż przedtem, jak mieliśmy włączoną pompę na stałe. Mąż mówi, że to dlatego, że sterownik załącza pompę cyklicznie. Nie jest to duży problem, bo od razu można korzystać. Rano faktycznie, kto pierwszy, ten ma zimną wodę na początku :smile:  Ale wystarczy proste przyzwyczajenie, zacząć rano od mycia zębów czy rąk :smile:  Akurat do tego nie potrzebuję gorącej wody.

Czytałam też o pomyśle Jarka.P nt. nauczenia sterownika np. naszego trybu życia :smile:  Nie wiem jak u kogo, ale u nas sami nie znamy naszego harmonogramu. Gdyby to było takie proste, dalibyśmy radę z programatorem czasowym. Gdy go mieliśmy, to albo to się kończyło zimną wodą w kranie, bo ktoś o innej porze akurat wrócił do domu, albo świadomością, że nam niepotrzebnie coś się kręci w kotłowni. Czego człowiek sam nie przewidzi, to i maszyna chyba nie rozkmini :smile:

----------


## Hans Kloss

Dzięki e.kala, wygląda na to, że to rzeczywiście działa :smile:  Zdecydowałem się zamówić  sterownik, ale w wersji do samodzielnego montażu. Z instrukcji wynika, że jest taka.
http://inseltom.pl/data/documents/In...L=20CWU-01.pdf
Z czasu, gdy moją pompą sterowała centralka alarmowa, została mi w kotłowni puszka z układem przekaźnikowym. Sprawdziłem, że zmieści się tam sterownik. Poza tym mam już zasilanie z centrali 12V. Jak mi wymieniali centralę alarmową, to akurat to kazałem podłączyć i zostawić. Nie potrzebuję więc zasilacza. Trochę kasy zastanie w kieszeni :smile:  Jak kupię i zainstaluję to dam znać jak do działa w moim przypadku.

----------


## [email protected]

Pytenie do praktyków jaka u was jest odległość od rury z ciepłą wodą (z cyrkulacją) do kranu?
Właśnie projektuje sobie instalację i wychodzi mi około 6m do kranu w kuchni. Zastanawiam się czy to jedak nie za daleko i długo będzie trzeba czekać na ciepłą wodę?

----------


## Jarek.P

6m to średnio daleko, chwilę będzie trzeba czekać. 

Przy rurze DN20 (czyli takiej, jaką najprawdopodobniej masz) w każdym jej metrze mieści się 130ml wody. Czyli odkręcając kran w kuchni będziesz miał do spuszczenia prawie litr zimnej wody, zanim poleci ciepła. A ponieważ nie jest to kwestia samej zimnej wody, tylko również zilmnej rury, która początkowo będzie wodę wychładzać, w praktyce musisz jeszcze trochę do tego rachunku dodać, czyli tak realnie patrząc 1-1,5l wody do spuszczenia w kanał. Jest to i dużo i mało, zależy jak patrzeć.

W kuchni wodę odkręca się często "na moment" i własnie tam brak recyrkulacji boli najwyraźniej. Jeśli nie da rady jej tam dociągnąć, to może warto zastanowić się nad zainstalowaniem pod zlewem buforowego ogrzewacza w małym rozmiarze? Taki 5l "podumywalkowy"ogrzewacz, instalowany na doprowadzeniu ciepłej wody całkowicie wystarczy na ten pierwszy strzał, a potem już do niego wpłynie ciepła woda z rur. Koszt zużytej przez niego energii też nie powinien być wielki.

----------


## [email protected]

Tego właśnie się obawiałem, w takim razie muszę poprowdzić inaczej instalację, żeby zmniejszyć tą odległość.
Rozumiem, że optymalnie byłoby w każdym puncie mieć max 1-2m.

----------


## [email protected]

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie odnośnie cyrkulacji.
Czy mogę zrobić tak, że najpierw zasilam po kolei wszystkie odbiory na parterze łącznie z kuchnią, później wracam z kuchni rurką z ciepłą wodą około 5m do pionu, którym zasilam górną łazienkę i z niej już wracam cieńszą rurką cyrkulacyjną do zbiornika z CWU? 
Wydaje mi się, że to chyba najrozsądniejsze rozwiązanie. Jeżeli się myle to mnie poprawcie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Uzyskasz w ten sposób jedną dużą pętlę CWU, bez rozgałęzień, co jest korzystne, ale z drugiej strony -  ta pętla będzie bardzo długa, czas od uruchomienia recyrkulacji do uzyskania ciepłej wody w górnej łazience będzie naprawdę długi. Jeśli chcesz robić recyrkulację nie pracującą cały czas, tylko uruchamianą w jakikolwiek sposób (przycisk, alarm, wynalazki typu opisywane tu urządzenie), to w tej górnej łazience może być problem.

Nie wiem, czy nie byłoby lepszym wyjściem zrobienie dwóch obwodów: jeden na parterze, drugi osobny (może nawet z osobną pompą recyrkulacji, choć jeśli tam jest jedna łazienka, to może i wspólna pompa wystarczy) na piętro.

----------


## [email protected]

Druga pompa odpada, bo gra nie warta świeczki dla umywalki, bo do wanny nie ma sensu jej ciągnąć. 
Własnie trochę się tego oczekiwania na wodę obawiam.
Ale z drugiej strony jeżeli ustawię cyrkulację na czasówce to ciepła woda powinna tam być zawsze w określonych porach.
Nie mam za bardzo koncepcji jak ją zaprojektować w wersji dla dwóch pętli, bo to dodatkowo będzie wymagało przydławiania itd.

----------


## Jarek.P

Przydławianie na recyrkulacji nie jest trudne do uzyskania i nawet niekoniecznie potrzebne, jeśli kupisz pompę trochę większej mocy. Rozdział na dwie pętle możesz zrobić przy pionie, zamiast zawracać do pionu z kuchni

----------


## [email protected]

> Przydławianie na recyrkulacji nie jest trudne do uzyskania i nawet niekoniecznie potrzebne, jeśli kupisz pompę trochę większej mocy. Rozdział na dwie pętle możesz zrobić przy pionie, zamiast zawracać do pionu z kuchni


Właśnie teraz to przemyślałem i chyba tak własnie zrobię.
Bo ogólnie jeżeli pętle będa podobnej długości to wydaje mi się, że i bez dławienia się obejdzie, ale i tak na wszelki wypadek dam po zaworze.

----------


## Redakcja

Zapraszamy do obejrzenia nowego filmu murator.tv na temat prowadzonej dyskusji.

Cyrkulacja ciepłej wody. Właścicielowi domu powinno zależeć, by woda nie krążyła bez przerwy - bo to wychładza ją i rosną koszty grzania. Nowość na rynku - sterownik ECO-CIRCULATION - czuwa nad tym, by pompa pracowała tylko wtedy, kiedy to potrzebne. Sprawdziliśmy u użytkowników - byliśmy w trzech domach. Zobaczcie...

 

*Zobacz inne filmy murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora*

----------


## dwiecegly

Pompa włącza się w momencie odkecenia kranu...aha....czyli gdzie ten komfort ? Bo ciepła woda i tak pojawi się tak samo szybko jakby tej pompy nie było. Żeby cyrkulacja zaczeła działać to musi być uruchomiona kilka minut przed odkręceniem kranu, w przypadku bardzo mocnej pompy możliwe są czasy poniżej minuty ale to i tak zero komfortu.

----------


## asolt

> Pompa włącza się w momencie odkecenia kranu...aha....czyli gdzie ten komfort ? Bo ciepła woda i tak pojawi się tak samo szybko jakby tej pompy nie było. Żeby cyrkulacja zaczeła działać to musi być uruchomiona kilka minut przed odkręceniem kranu, w przypadku bardzo mocneh pompy możliwe są czasy poniżej minuty ale to i tak zero komfortu.


Przeciez to tylko marketing, nie pokazano pomiarów czasu pojawienia sie ciepłej wody od momentu odkrecenia baterii. Najwiekszy komfort przy jednoczesnym zminimalizowaniu strat na cyrkulacji zapewnia odpowiednio skonfigurowany czujnik ruchu w łazience oraz w kuchni (z ograniczeniem pola widzenia do okolic zlewozmywaka) oraz mocna pompa cyrkulacyjna cwu. Nie wymagany jest czujnik przepływu i dodatkowy sterownik. Tak na marginesie pokazane pompy cyrkulacyjne cwu to pompy małej mocy które nie przyspieszą w odczuwalnym stopniu przepływu cwu. Dodatkowo taki czujnik ruchu moze załaczac wyzszy bieg rekuperatora co w przypadku korzystania z wc, prysznica jest wskazane.

----------


## Kaizen

> Bo ciepła woda i tak pojawi się tak samo szybko jakby tej pompy nie było.


Pojawi się dużo szybciej. Bo przepływ w rurze to nie 1,2l/min (jak daje oszczędny perlator) a niby "do 15l/min". Natomiast czemu woda musi ciągle płynąć z baterii? Chyba tu źle opisane jest w filmie. Bo pewnie pompa zatrzymuje się jak ciepła woda dotrze do powrotu - bo przecież czujnik przepływu stwierdza przepływ niezależnie od tego, czy kran jest odkręcony, czy nie (bo obieg wymusza pompa).

Więc chyba (jak w innych, podobnych sterownikach) wystarczy odkręcić baterię na chwilę, zakręcić i poczekać przed ponownym odkręceniem aż pompa przepchnie zimną wodę.

----------


## dwiecegly

Twoj teoretyczny przeplyw czyli 15l/min przy rurce pex16 daje prędkość wody 10metrów w czasie ok 4s... to jest żart. Praktyka pokazuje że przy standardwej malutkiej pompie do cyrkulacji czasy te wynoszą od 2-3 minut do nawet 10ciu, żeby się ciepła woda pojawiła 10metrów  od pompy.

----------


## dwiecegly

> Najwiekszy komfort przy jednoczesnym zminimalizowaniu strat na cyrkulacji zapewnia odpowiednio skonfigurowany czujnik ruchu w łazience oraz w kuchni (z ograniczeniem pola widzenia do okolic zlewozmywaka) oraz mocna pompa cyrkulacyjna cwu.



Nie zgodzę się, do kuchni wchodzimy 50 razy dziennie, zwykle nie po to żeby odkręcać wodę. A nawet jeśli tam wchodzimy np umyć owoca to chcemy mieć wode ciepłą natychmiast, przy czujniku ruchu i mocnej pompie i tak poczekamy na nią kilkadziesiąt sekund. Skończy się tak że nikt nie bedzie czekać tylko umyje w zimniej a pompa przepompuje ciepłą wode jak już nie bedzie potrzebna. Jedyne w miare sensowne rozwiązanie to dla mnie programator czasowy połaczony np z wyłącznikiem alarmu, jak wchodzimy do domu i wyłączamy alarm to odpalamy pompę na kilka minut a potem ona regularnie się uruchamia np co godzinę żeby woda nie zdążyła całkowicie wystygnać. Po 23ciej pompa jest niaktywna i czuwa np do 6tej rano. Na pewno bedzie troche drożej ale ciepła woda bedzie w kilka sekund a nie np 50, bo mało kto jest taki cierpliwy.

----------


## asolt

> Nie zgodzę się, do kuchni wchodzimy 50 razy dziennie, zwykle nie po to żeby odkręcać wodę. A nawet jeśli tam wchodzimy np umyć owoca to chcemy mieć wode ciepłą natychmiast, przy czujniku ruchu i mocnej pompie i tak poczekamy na nią kilkadziesiąt sekund. Skończy się tak że nikt nie bedzie czekać tylko umyje w zimniej a pompa przepompuje ciepłą wode jak już nie bedzie potrzebna. Jedyne w miare sensowne rozwiązanie to dla mnie programator czasowy połaczony np z wyłącznikiem alarmu, jak wchodzimy do domu i wyłączamy alarm to odpalamy pompę na kilka minut a potem ona regularnie się uruchamia np co godzinę żeby woda nie zdążyła całkowicie wystygnać. Po 23ciej pompa jest niaktywna i czuwa np do 6tej rano. Na pewno bedzie troche drożej ale ciepła woda bedzie w kilka sekund a nie np 50, bo mało kto jest taki cierpliwy.


Kazdy moze miec swoje zdanie, ty jestes teoretykiem ja to stosuję, poza tym 50 zadziałan  czujnika  nie oznacza 50 uruchomien pompy cyrkulacyjnej. Stosuję układ blokujacy powtorne załaczenie pompy w okreslonym czasie który wynika z pomiarów czasu schładzania wody w petli ponizej okreslonej temperatury. Praktyka pokazuje ze ten czas to ok 20-30 min, czyli po załączeniu pompy następne załączenie nie bedzie wczesniej  niz te 20-30 min bo po prostu woda nie ostygnie na tyle aby aby konieczne było załaczenie pompy. W tzw. miedzyczasie kazdorazowy pobor cwu  powoduje ze woda w petli cwu utrzymuje swoją temperature bez potrzeby załączenia pompy.
Oczywiscie mozesz stosowac swoje sensowne rozwiazania, ale nie kazdy ma alarm, nie kazdy nie korzysta z cwu po 23, czasem ktos korzysta z łazienki w srodku nocy. Nie ma rozwiazan idealnych ale sterowanie czasowe to na pewno nie jest optimum pod wzgledem komfortu i strat.

----------


## romano78

Dla mnie jedynym najsensowniejszym rozwiązaniem jest  osobny    włącznik np. d zwonkowy  który daje impuls do sterownika a ten załącza mocną pompke .

----------


## Kaizen

> Dla mnie jedynym najsensowniejszym rozwiązaniem jest  osobny    włącznik np. d zwonkowy  który daje impuls do sterownika a ten załącza mocną pompke .


Przecież ten sterownik reklamowany przez Redakcje praktycznie tak działa. Tyle, że włącznikiem jest kurek od ciepłej wody. IMO to wygodne rozwiązanie jeżeli ktoś chce czekać (krócej, ale czekać).

----------


## G69

U mnie pompa cyrkulacji odpala się przez czujkę ruchu umieszczoną w dolnej łazience.Obecnie planuję na czujniku wydłużyć maksymalnie czas pracy a na powrocie pompy założyć kaganiec w postaci takiego bajeru za 5pln:

Ten na zdjęciu wyłączy pompę gdy powrót osiągnie 30 stopni,ale można wybrać też o większym zakresie wyłączenia.

----------

